# Zähler Funktion Programmieren



## Tschembolino (12 Dezember 2007)

He Jungs...

Könnte mir event. einer weiter helfen???!!!

Ich muss einen Rückwärtszähler für eine Füllanlage programmieren!
Und zwar:

3Taster mir versch. Ladewerten : 10/ 20 / 30

Eine Lichtschranke zählt die Stückzahl!

Wie sieht das aus? Ich brauch doch einen Zähler und muss das mit irgendeinem Vergleicher realisiern, oder?!?!  *KP* 

HILFE?!?!

Danke 

gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
für welche steuerung?


----------



## jabba (12 Dezember 2007)

Tschembolino schrieb:


> He Jungs...
> 
> Könnte mir event. einer weiter helfen???!!!
> 
> ...


 
Muss?
Rückwärts

Ist das eine Schulaufgabe?
weil in der Praxis muss das laufen , und nicht muss rückwärts.
Ansonsten bei einer S7 würde ich in einem Datenwort zählen ohne Zähler,
oder bei S7 Zähler-Hilfe lesen, Anfangswert = Sollwert z.B. 20, dann per Eingang rückwärtszählen.


----------

